# Psychadelic Bubblescapes! C&C



## Markw (May 24, 2011)

Well, I thought I'd give my hand at taking photos of bubbles after some inspiration by the children around my home. These are my results. I'm not too sure of them yet, and these are only a few of them. Well, I'd love to hear what you think of them!

1






2





3





4





5





*And my personal favorite.*
6





7





Thanks for looking, please comment!
Mark


----------



## Trever1t (May 24, 2011)

#6 is my favorite of the lot. I think there's a bit of potential in bubbles


----------



## Markw (May 24, 2011)

Thanks, Adoramapix has 11x14"s on sale for $2.  I'm thinking about getting 6 printed that size.

Mark


----------



## Fleacz (May 25, 2011)

what did you do for the black background? photoshop or an actual black paper/wall ?


----------



## Markw (May 25, 2011)

I used my black muslin for the background.

Mark


----------



## SBphotography (May 25, 2011)

wicked photos! I seriously love this idea for macros, well done!


----------



## Davor (May 26, 2011)

Bubles eh... I will have to go with #6 also on this one, i think its the colors with the solid black background which make it so complete. The bubles look almost like planets viewed in infrared, definatly print it.


----------



## Derrel (May 26, 2011)

Those look pretty sweet. I would however, like to see a little bit less black background on most all of the frames...I dig the bubbles and their beautiful colors and shapes.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 26, 2011)

They have serious potential but you're not quite there yet. Keep shooting.


----------



## Kerbouchard (May 26, 2011)

I would definitely print 6.  I do agree that most of the shots have too much dead space, but 6 is spot on.  Nicely done.


----------



## PhotoTish (May 26, 2011)

Another vote for 6 although 5 is close because I like that rainbow effect :thumbup:


----------



## Markw (May 26, 2011)

I agree as well with there being too much black space in most of them. I cannot figure out a solution though. Its much harder to shoot bubbles and get a good composition as well as not just clear lines. Its almost impossible to get any kind of composition besides a dome of bubbles. But, maybe ill try some crops or have another go at it altogether. Thank you all for your kind words!

@c.cloudwalker: I would love to hear some comments to tell me what is lacking..not just that I don't have it. 

Mark


----------

